
Show HN: Emaildrop – a free disposable email service with a GraphQL API - mtusman
https://www.emaildrop.io
======
fiatjaf
This is awesome. Just added it on [https://github.com/fiatjaf/awesome-
loginless](https://github.com/fiatjaf/awesome-loginless).

------
kevsim
Several times I’ve been in need of a nice way to build automated/smoke tests
for an email signup process. This looks like a nice solution (particularly
with the GraphQL subscription API).

Anyone used this service yet?

------
somberi
A thumbs up for the elegant interface.

